# article about raw and pH balance



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vetsallnatural.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=107&Itemid=113

Interesting article about pH balance in raw and kibble fed dogs. I just wish these articles would site some studies.

But it does make you think about feeding both raw and kibble, even in seperate meals.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

mel boschwitz said:


> http://www.vetsallnatural.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=107&Itemid=113
> 
> Interesting article about pH balance in raw and kibble fed dogs. I just wish these articles would site some studies.
> 
> But it does make you think about feeding both raw and kibble, even in seperate meals.


I do feed both and after feeding just kibble, or just raw, I find it works best for my dogs. I feed TOTW kibble in morning and chicken backs in evening. Really nice results


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting article.

- if it is correct, i wonder how the DELTA therapy dog association would find a way to refute it, since the last time i checked, all dogs in their program are forbidden from being fed ANYTHING raw that contains any meat protein ](*,)

- glad i can still feed pizza to my mutt as long as i make sure there is some pepperoni or sausage on it


----------

